# cymbidiella pardalina, (rhodochila)



## lindafrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I need advise on cultural requirements for this beauty. I purchased on in bloom at a show. The vendor assured me it preferred cool moist conditions. Yet several books list warm conditions for best results.
All advise and experiences are welcome,
thanks and happy growing
Lindafrog in 58 degree Michigan....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2010)

If it's 58 degrees do you have a choice?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> If it's 58 degrees do you have a choice?


:rollhappy:
She lives in a different part of Michigan than I do. That was the low last night here. Today it got to 80º F.

Did you check Jay? http://orchidspecies.com/cymbidiellarhodistica.htm -- he says the name is synonymous with rhodochila.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 5, 2010)

I had one. It got cold and wet and rotted. I think "cool" is OK. "Cold" may be tolerated but cool or cold and wet would be a bad idea.

The plants grow in full sun in the wild. 

I don't think the temperature gets much below 20 deg C (70 deg F) where it comes from. When I was on Sainte Marie it was raining and I could still sit about in shorts. This was at about sea level.


----------

